# Merry Christmas to us :)



## Kitty (Dec 22, 2007)

I have been quiet for months and keep my secret but I just picked up our new addition today and he is just beautiful. Our FIRST Shetland and a keeper (in my opinion). I love the Taylors and the quality of horses they have is awesome.

Our new colt is Michigans Image in Z Woods. Full brother to a filly that McCarthys showed this year Michigan's Little Sharp Image and did very well at Nationals




His barn name will be Z or Z Man or Woody (OK we can't decide yet) and he will definitely mature under 34 and will be hardshipped later. He has the most beautiful head and tiny ears and ultra refined. But for now Jessie is already thinking of what treats to give him. We'll try to get updated pics later.

As Tom said he is "a cocky little fella" and nothing like our laid back minis. He has lots of fire



and Josh Tibbs is asking already for me to bring him down with Yooper (our Nighthawk colt we are having Josh for 2008) but 2009 will be his year with him



UNLESS I win the lotto





SO Merry Christmas to me and after the awful year



we have had -we deserve him and are tickled pink and the Taylors will see us at the May sale for a future girlfriend for him


----------



## Russ (Dec 22, 2007)

*WOW*



He is *really* nice!!!





Merry Christmas and Congratulations!


----------



## Leeana (Dec 22, 2007)

He is beautiful, congrats





I love those Michigan horses


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 22, 2007)

congrats,

what a nice looking fellow


----------



## Kitty (Dec 22, 2007)

When we went there, my son Shawn, was upset with me.



He had 3 (only 3 Mom) he wanted to bring home.

I saw Z and that was it for me and Rick (the other half) was nodding his head. But Z was only 2 months old and we had to leave him (hard for me) but I paid him in full (didn't want to take any chances) and left. And I am glad I did because a trainer was there that day and smiled at me and said "your lucky you got him because I wouldn't have left him here". And today Tom told me "it wouldn't be hard to sell him" he's had lots of inquires. I smiled and said "Tom, he isn't going anywhere but to the winners circle for us and hopefully a nice title to his name". Tom smiled.

This is the link to his sister at McCarthys McCarthys filly (sister to colt) and she is beautiful. I had commented on her but at the time didn't know that.

We will get good pics by Jodie next year (gotta love her) so we can drool.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Dec 23, 2007)

Congraultions, very handsome fellow. Wishing you the best with him in the show ring.


----------



## muffntuf (Dec 23, 2007)

Congratulations! Wow he is perfectly porportionate right now. Please keep current photos of him for us to see as he grows! If he only matures to 34", that would be something.


----------



## crponies (Dec 23, 2007)

Very nice! He is gorgeous!


----------



## alongman (Dec 23, 2007)

Congrats! He really is quite the boy! I guess you and I should get seats together at the sale huh?


----------



## Kitty (Dec 23, 2007)

Yep Adam we need to hide in the back where everyone can't see us and WAIT and surprise them with our bids



BUT shh don't say anymore or everyone will want to come





We just got home and he really took it well. He wasn't weaned until he left with me and was very well mannered. He is a sweet boy with alittle fire



and was yelling at the horses in the barn as to say "help me help me ".


----------



## Lewella (Dec 23, 2007)

Congratulations! Very pretty boy!


----------



## hairicane (Dec 28, 2007)

Congrats on your lovely new boy! Isnt it great to get what u really want? I got 2 wonderful new driving guys for christmas and I am really enjoying them. Your new guy sure will be fun to watch grow up


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats to you and your new pony!

Taylors are great people and we have a few of their shetland/miniatures. My husband was on their website looking at a few more horses and was hoping to purchase another one from them in the near future.

Love those Michigan horses! All the Taylors do a great job showing their horses also.


----------



## Russ (Dec 29, 2007)

Kitty, how's your new boy doing? Any new pictures of him?


----------



## Kitty (Dec 29, 2007)

Nah not yet,

I end my wonderful (ya right) year recovering from pneumonia and not alot of energy right now.

We are still working on calming him down. Jessie has gotten a few kicks (that's what happens when you think you need to hug him all the time and he has his own ideas).

He is settling nicely in the barn with Stella, Yooper, Ice Cream and our new girl Starlight. He thinks he is the boss and then Stella lets him know who really is the boss



Ice Cream however is constantly trying to outrun him. And Starlight just plain doesn't like him. Very funny. Yooper isn't sure of what to make of him yet.

Will work on some pics on Monday on my day off and my final race to get those few last registration papers in



OH!


----------



## Russ (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Kitty, I am sorry I forgot you had pneumonia. Take care and hope your feeling better soon.





Your health comes before pics.





I heard something on the news tonight that 5 days out on the forecast there is better temps on the way. So maybe better weather to do pics and if not spring IS coming soon.

Sounds like you guys are having fun with the new boy. He sounds like a spirited little pisher!





Yooper is the one you wrote about that will go to Josh? I can't wait to see that boy all trained and duded up....bet he is gonna get some ribbons!


----------



## Kitty (Dec 31, 2007)

OK played in the snow today and got a quick picture of the new boy. He likes food alot and his neck went straight up and out when Shawn had a handful. Remember he is FUZZY and you can't see his beautiful little head. His ears come straight up and are TINY.


----------



## Aubrey715 (Dec 31, 2007)

Congratulations on a nice colt! I can't wait to see him in the show ring, i agree with Josh i think you should send him down for him to show too but i am sure he will do just as well in 2009. I can't wait to see your Nighthawk colt also!


----------



## gambler (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow!! He is a cutie and a half!!! Have a blast with him.


----------



## Kitty (Jan 9, 2008)

He has settled down ALOT since XMAS and getting him home. Coggins tomorrow so he probably won't like me much. And boy he can use that neck of his. NATURALLY.

I feel lucky we got him now that word has gotten back to me that many people were looking at him and we were the lucky ones. He is smaller than most of mine that are his age so I feel very confident he is going to stay under 34. He will add alot to the breeding stock in a few years on some select girls



with hopefully a few titles under his belt.


----------

